# Suggestions on stocking malawi tank



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Now I'm new to cichlids and the names so don't jump on me if I don't have things quite right. I have a 65 gallon tank that I want to turn into a malawi tank. I know that I want some auloncara baenshi fish. I really like the bright, colorful and entertaining fish. The questions that I have are what fish do I get to go with this guy that are bright and colorful and how many can I stock in this tank? I would have to say that this will be their permanent home. I plan on getting an oscar tank going which will be massive but not for a long while. Variety and color are very important to me, but being new I'm not really too sure of what to get. Any help would be awesome.

Jon


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

peacocks grow to be 6 inches or more and need atleast a 4 ft tank minimum. So if you want variety your 65G wont do for having many species. Of course you could grow out your fish in this tank but they get big, Good luck


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, so what size tank would be appropriate for for peacocks? I heard that you can stock 15 mbunas in a 65g tank and I thought that they got to around the same size. Like I said I am new and this is all a bit confusing. So could I have one peacock with a quite a few smaller fish with him? My 65g is 48"l x 16"h x 16"d btw. If I decided to go mbuna strictly would I still have a good color selection? I guess the main thing that confuses me is the classification of what is mbuna and what is malawi and which can go with what. Newbie stuff I know.

Jon


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mbuna are rock fish. Peacocks and Haps are more open water or near rocks fish, all are from Lake Malawi. Check the profile section under lake Malawi. There are also some cookie cutter tanks in the library section.


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you, what a helpful site!! So I was wondering if anyone gets their fish online? I ask because the stores around here (that I know of in Tucson) only sell very basic fish, nothing exotic when it comes to cichlids so it looks like online buying is my best option. I was wondering if anyone knows of some good quality websites for buying african cichlids?

Jon


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there any way to keep a baenshi with mbunas? I would really love a baenshi but the mbunas ability to have many are appealing as well.

Jon


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

> I was wondering if anyone gets their fish online?


I've had my best luck with fish that were either purchased online or from another fish hobbyist.

Have you checked your area to see if there is a fish club? Great way to swap fish and learn from others. If you don't have a local club, you should start one.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

ilikefishies said:


> My 65g is 48"l x 16"h x 16"d
> 
> Jon


Wait, I think thats the same footprint as a 75 gallon. Actually I take my post back, your tank is probably suitable for more than a few Peacocks.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have basically the same "footprint" as your 65 which means 48x18. The footprint is the most important factor of the size of the aquarium when determining what type and how many fish to house. You can have a 120 gallon but if its only 36x68 theres a lot of unuseable tank, whats most important for cichlids is a long tank versus a tall tank. You can certainly keep A. Baenschi in that tank as well as some other peacocks and Haps.


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

So then far fish that get up to 6-8" do I need to make caves that large to accomodate them? That is kind of confusing to me because I know that they need to swim and have their own space but it seems like caves that large would take up some serious space in a 65gallon tank? Am I thinking too much or not enough?

Jon


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

you dont have to build caves that big, you only need to have rocks that break the line of sight so the chased fish can get away. Caves would be more necessary if you have smaller fish needing to hide from bigger fish.


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe I was thinking along the same lines you are when I set up my tank. Mine is a 60g (48x13x24) and I now have 3 peacocks (a red, a ngara flametail, and a baenschi) and a group of 5 yellow labs. I set the tank up with lots of rocks and hiding places as well as room for open water swimming. Here is a picture:










The peacocks do seem to like to have places to hide. My fish seem comfortable and I don't think I am overstocked right now so I think you will be fine. Just be careful which Mbuna you try to put with peacocks. I would stick with something on the more peaceful side as most Mbuna will harass the peacocks if given the chance. :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*demillso*

thats a sweet tank!


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a cool looking tank! I really like the red peacock that is in there, beautiful! I have been thinking about an arrangement of these fish:

cynotilapia afra
copadichromis sp "mloto flourescent"
protomelas taeniolatus "red empress"
auloncara baenschi
auloncara OB peacock hybrid
auloncara sp. lemon jake
nimbochromis venustus
pseudotropheus zebra (red top zebra)

Do you think there would be any compatibility issues with these fish being together? If they are all able to be together how many of each could I get?

Jon :-?


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I would stick to no more than 3 species unless you are going to try an all male tank, in which case you still need to revise your choices. Here are a few comments on your choices and maybe someone with more experience can help further:
The Red Empress and the Venustus get pretty big for a 48" tank
The Lemon Jake can get pretty big and can be a little boisterous and would probably be a bad idea with a Baenschi since they have similar coloring
The metriaclima zebra species are all pretty aggressive so I would not put them with peacocks

I know I shot down most of your list but you have to be careful with what you mix with peacocks as they tend to be very submissive when mixed with more aggressive cichlids (which is almost all of them)


----------

